# List of cultural discussions?



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

I may recieve some stones in the middle of the face , but I wanted to know something.

I spend delicious time reading in the Cultural Discussions forum. It is always a great source of information, and I am totally delighted each time to see what's going on in other countries.

However, I have to confess that this gold mine has a limitation: 176 pages of brilliant conversations are existing, but as soon as a conversation is "over" (either because the thread came to an end, or because it was so long that a mod closed it), it leaves the first page and becomes "useless", in the sense of only few people will make a search in the forum and also because it is quite complicated to find the subject by making a search in my opinion (and maybe simply time consuming).

I would like to know if it would be useful/appreciated, if a list of all the discussions made so far would be created and stored in a sticky for instance. I say that becasue I am a little disappointed to see so many passionated conversations being forget . Of course this would have to be updated and most of all, clear and functionnal.

I don't know, it was something which came to my mind . You can delete this thread if it is too stupid.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I don't understand. Each forum has a list of all discussions -- the list just happens to span a number of pages. Because you think (some) people are too lazy to hit the "next page" button, you want a moderator to maintain a list (that would have to be updated frequently) of all thread titles in a separate sticky thread? That seems awfully redundant to me!


----------



## DearPrudence

Otherwise you can rank the threads by order of importance by clicking on replies (very welcoming by the way ) or views. But it doesn't mean that they are the most interesting indeed  
Apart from that, yes, I understand your point, it's quite a mess & nothing is classified by themes but I don't think there is much to do about it 
(mais personnellement, est-il vraiment possible de lire un fil de 10 pages quand on n'a pas suivi dès le début   ? Quelle idée de vouloir lire de vieux fils aussi  )


----------



## Jana337

Maybe you can cope with 13 pages better than with 176 pages.


----------



## PhilFrEn

That's indeed a good point Jana, thanks you for the tip!.

That was just an open question, of course such a thing would ask updates and a quite heavy work. As DearPrudence said, "nothing is classified", that's maybe what is making me sad (nevertheless, I'm not crying!).

Of course, when thinking about reading a thread, there are so many posts that sometimes it would give headache quite quickly.

Maybe Iwonder for nothing, sorry.


----------



## EmilyD

Although this idea might be challenging to implement, I would appreciate it.  Thanks, Jana, for offering a different option in the search....and thanks PhilFrEn for raising one of my questions.

Perhaps some kind of icon or simple label could be affixed to titles to give a clue as to the topic area?

I suspect there have been discussions about this suggestion before...

I do love this forum.
_
Nomi_


----------



## Etcetera

Jana337 said:


> Maybe you can cope with 13 pages better than with 176 pages.


That's great! Thanks Jana, you always have something nice to offer!


----------



## heidita

Jana, how does one get this option?


----------



## Jana337

Scroll down and click on Archives, on the dark blue strip.

If I may advertise this sticky again...


----------

